# 3D pen that writes in 3D



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

Source

How cool is this!?



> 3D printing is a revolution in technological world. We have witnessed various types of 3D printers but what we are going to discuss today is really different and astounding. A 3D printing pen named 3Doodler. It’s a magical pen that can create wondrous objects in air, literally. 3Doodler is touted to be the world’s first and only 3D Printing Pen. Working of the pen seems  just like a magic, a magic to draw or write anything in air.
> 
> The minute handheld 3D pen has been designed by WobbleWorks and has been launched on Kickstarter lately. The most attractive feature of the printing pen is its reasonable price of $75 as compared to its competitor device MakerBot Replicator priced at $2000. The only thing that you have to keep in mind is safety of kids when this printing pen is around. This is because the temperature of its metal tip goes up to 270 degrees Celsius and can easily cause burns.
> 
> The 3Doodler printing pen, other than drawing in air can also draw on any kind of surface like paper, wood, glass or cement. You won’t need any computer program or software to use it. Plugging it into a socket will do it all. ABS plastic is used as ‘ink’ that is also used by most 3D printers in the market.



*techtripper.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/3doodler.png


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Feb 22, 2013)

The more portable version of 3D Printers. Perhaps product designers will find it useful - they can create rough models on the fly, and then create finer models with 3D printers. I think there was an introductory offer for this pen - they were selling it for 75 dollars or so. Be warned though - the refills are going to be very expensive!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

Good for prototyping IMHO.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

> Working of the pen seems *just like* a magic, a magic to draw or write anything in air.


Muggles.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 22, 2013)

magnificent and cool..


----------



## jaykant (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful post!


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful! Innovative mind, at its best.


----------



## Flash (Feb 22, 2013)

Innovative, indeed.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2013)

How much does it cost?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 22, 2013)

I want this 3D Pen


----------



## theserpent (Feb 22, 2013)

Great,wonderfull and useless


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

Good, but one issue I find, artists make many mistakes during their work, sometimes they need to improve it, how are they going to erase the substance, I think the cheap 3d printer called Rep Rap would be more useful, once you make the prototype you could just print it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

3D and innovative 

Hmm..will change my DP to a 3D one


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 22, 2013)

hmmm.. thats a great innovative product.. 

only downside is that the drawing has to start from a support/base.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> only downside is that the drawing has to start from a support/base.


yes..bcoz of gravity;can't make the paste float in air without a base support


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> hmmm.. thats a great innovative product..
> 
> only downside is that the drawing has to start from a support/base.



Hold something in air, say a cardboard and draw. Then go downwards and remove the cardboard. If ink sticks to cardboard, I'm sure a different material can be made which will be non-stick.

EDIT: Just saw the video. The paper/cardboard under "3Doodler" text doesn't stick to ink.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2013)

Thats why its called 3D pen.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 22, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Thats why its called 3D pen.



I hope that's the response to thread's title and not my post...


----------



## Neo (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice little thing. Mostly useless though.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 22, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> How much does it cost?





Tenida said:


> I want this 3D Pen



It will cost $75.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 22, 2013)

Can any one direct to the buy now link on internet..? Looks promising...and so useful

  And as autocad/architect designer who are relegated to computers only, this one could render a house in a jiffy for clients etc. How useful this is to me i can't even begin to say...


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Can any one direct to the buy now link on internet..? Looks promising...and so useful
> 
> And as autocad/architect designer who are relegated to computers only, this one could render a house in a jiffy for clients etc. How useful this is to me i can't even begin to say...


Its kickstarter, no link now.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2013)

It's available for pre-purchase. No idea about link though.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I hope that's the response to thread's title and not my post...



I would have quoted then.


----------



## Nipun (Feb 23, 2013)

freshseasons said:


> Can any one direct to the buy now link on internet..? Looks promising...and so useful
> 
> And as autocad/architect designer who are relegated to computers only, this one could render a house in a jiffy for clients etc. How useful this is to me i can't even begin to say...



3Doodler: The World's First 3D Printing Pen by WobbleWorks LLC. &mdash; Kickstarter
The only link


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Well its real nice for fun


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2013)

Getting a burn by the 270℃ tip is no fun.


----------



## vipul619 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ah since they are in deals with people in China, i keep my hopes up that it'll be an affordable gizmo.
And if that is so, man, technology just took a step further!!


----------



## Desmond (Apr 30, 2014)

A more sleeker clone of the 3D Doodler called Lixpen coming to kickstarter.



*www.3ders.org/images/smallest-3d-printing-pen-1.png

*www.3ders.org/images/smallest-3d-printing-pen-4.png

Source : *www.3ders.org/articles/20140328-lixpen-the-smallest-3d-printing-pen.html


----------



## clipping path (May 26, 2014)

It's really a nice 3D pen. But I think it quit useless. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Desmond (May 26, 2014)

clipping path said:


> It's really a nice 3D pen. But I think it quit useless. Thanks for the post.



Try typing with autocorrect off please.


----------

